
Nick Cave's gift: a skeleton key that unlocks the source of songwriting - CraneWorm
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/sep/10/nick-cave-skeleton-tree
======
CraneWorm
The author is another fantastic and accomplished musician, vocalist and song
writer: Amanda Fucking Palmer

